

Lisp interpreter for Microsoft Singularity - parenthesis
https://singularity.svn.codeplex.com/svn/base/Libraries/ProtoLisp/

======
mahmud
Doesn't look like anything more than a sexp reader; very limited (I am
guessing a 1-2 day hack.)

All it has are: atom, eq, car, cdr, cons, cond, lambda, define (for
variables!) and defun.

~~~
gjm11
If you've got those, then you're Turing-complete. I think that qualifies as
more than an S-expression reader.

